# [SOLVED] Ubuntu 10.4 Error Messages



## marcus.lewis (Sep 11, 2010)

First the stats:

Toshiba M305D-S4830
AMD Turion X2 Ultra Dual Core Mobile ZM-80
4 gig Ram

/dev/sda1, ext4, 220gig HD


Now onto the background of the computer

Three years old. Came with Vista, vista crashed. Recovery disk failed to work properly, ended up screwing up the partitions and had to pop in Ubuntu disc, wipe the harddrive clean. Finally got to install Ubuntu 10.4. Installed it once, it worked.. no error messages. Then after an update (possibly a failed kernel update), the computer wouldn't boot. Reinstalled 10.4 and everything that I use is seemingly fine.

Also note, that during the vista crash, the livecd said there were bad sectors in the HDD. Since the wipe, SMART states that there are zero remapped sectors and a disc scan says the HDD is fine. 

Now onto the error messages:

during startup:
dmesg:

mmc0

[ 13.690534] sdhci-pci 0000:09:01.2: SDHCI controller found [1217:7120] (rev 2)
[ 13.690557] sdhci-pci 0000:09:01.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[ 13.690591] mmc0: Unknown controller version (2). You may experience problems.
[ 13.690894] Registered led device: mmc0::
[ 13.690983] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:09:01.2] using DMA


IRQ 9

[ 6.712480] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes rom: no post: no)
[ 6.870407] irq 9: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
[ 6.870414] Pid: 225, comm: init Not tainted 2.6.32-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu
[ 6.870417] Call Trace:
[ 6.870427] [<c05b0b09>] ? printk+0x1d/0x24
[ 6.870435] [<c01a9abc>] __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0x90
[ 6.870440] [<c01a81f4>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x54/0x150
[ 6.870443] [<c01a9c70>] note_interrupt+0x150/0x190
[ 6.870447] [<c01aa27c>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0xac/0xd0
[ 6.870452] [<c010bf0d>] handle_irq+0x1d/0x30
[ 6.870456] [<c05b761c>] do_IRQ+0x4c/0xc0
[ 6.870459] [<c0109e90>] common_interrupt+0x30/0x40
[ 6.870461] handlers:
[ 6.870463] [<c03823d0>] (acpi_irq+0x0/0x2e)
[ 6.870468] Disabling IRQ #9
[ 7.016992] sky2 driver version 1.25


Last weird thing is when I go to System-->Administration there is an option for Install Release. Click on that, it goes to the option to install Ubuntu 10.4. Mind you I don't have the install disc in, I also have already isntalled the system on the HDD. I can reboot and the system starts up. The only errors I see is first disabling IRQ 9 and when it does that the Ubuntu loading screen changes size and it shifts left and upwards. Then once that is loaded it gives the mmc0 error before GNOME appears.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.4 Error Messages*

Your first error mmc0 refers to unknown controller version. This is a bug and already reported to Canocical:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568766


The error relating to IRQ9 is a common IRQ error. 
At the grub boot screen try appending "irqpoll" to the end of the line that contains the 
kernel.
e.g.
kernel 
kernel (hd0,9)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda10 splash=silent vga=794 irqpoll

The above is only an example so dont copy word for word.
If your system boots ok, then you dont have to do anything, error messages are sometimes a warning that something is not quite right, and can work ok with no further action. The mmc error will be fixed next release which will be Ubuntu 10.10
not too far off now.


----------



## marcus.lewis (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.4 Error Messages*

Thanks sir. How do I get to the boot screen? When I boot up it just goes straight to the splash screen. 



hal8000 said:


> Your first error mmc0 refers to unknown controller version. This is a bug and already reported to Canocical:
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568766
> 
> ...


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.4 Error Messages*

You press Escape (esc)
This bypasses the grub splash and then "e" to edit a line.


----------



## marcus.lewis (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.4 Error Messages*



hal8000 said:


> You press Escape (esc)
> This bypasses the grub splash and then "e" to edit a line.


Thank you sir. So no idea why the install release is still in here? Hopefully once upgraded to 10.10, that will be miraculously resolved.


----------

